# House Intelligence Committee to announce they are done with Russia probe interviews



## shockedcanadian (Mar 12, 2018)

And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.

Mueller needs to do what is right.  He knows what's going on and he must accept that Trump was not in bed with Putin, it's clear that he was a businessman with a message and it resonated with so many unhappy with the status quo and Establishment candidates.

House Intelligence Committee to announce they are done with Russia probe interviews - CNNPolitics

(CNN)The House Intelligence Committee has concluded its interviews for the investigation into possible collusion between President Donald Trump's campaign operation and Russia, a move that signals the beginning of the end for the panel's Russia probe, according to a source familiar with the matter.

Rep. Mike Conaway, the Texas Republican leading the Russia investigation, is expected to announce Monday that the committee has concluded its interviews and will now be moving onto writing a final report summarizing its findings.


----------



## Correll (Mar 12, 2018)

THey better do what they can to shit can this witch hunt. Simply writing the final report will not be enough to sate the bloodlust of the mob.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.

And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.

*So now what?*

"WASHINGTON — Republicans on the House intelligence committee have completed a draft report concluding there was no collusion or coordination between Donald Trump’s presidential campaign and Russia.

The finding is sure to please the White House and enrage panel Democrats who have not yet seen the document.

After a yearlong investigation, Texas Rep. Mike Conaway says the committee has finished conducting dozens of witness interviews and will share the report with Democrats on Tuesday. Conaway is the Republican leading the House probe."

GOP-led House Intel finds no evidence of collusion between Trump campaign, Russia


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2018)

devin the dummy found nothing?

didn't see that coming....


----------



## Stratford57 (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.
> 
> ...



Has anybody with common sense ever doubted that?

It's been a Hollywood show for fools.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 12, 2018)

nat4900 is now hanging his hopes on a porn actress. lol

I’m starting to feel a bit bad for our gullible members.


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 12, 2018)

I'll respond on behalf of the liberals...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

del said:


> devin the dummy found nothing?
> 
> didn't see that coming....




You didn't see coming that the entire left-wing's insane "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory was based on fear, ignorance, and the denial that they lost the election?

I can believe that. But between you and me, I knew it ll along.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> nat4900 is now putting his hopes on a porn actress. lol
> 
> I’m starting to feel a bit bad for our gullible members.



Ya gotta give the little shitheads credit for trying.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 12, 2018)

BUUUUUUAAAAAAAAHAHAHA look at them run away...


----------



## Norman (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.
> 
> ...



The flat earth theory always was more truthful than this farce.

So what now? Scream twice as loud, in even more screeching tone. "RUSSIA, RUSSIA, RUSSIA!"

Then put illegals and criminals above Americans selling forgiveness from white guilt for the average folk instead. The same usual.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Norman said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> ...



Not much of a plan if they expect to win anything other than a trophy for "also ran" in 2020.


----------



## Norman (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Thankfully, according to their ideology everyone is a winner and gets a trophy for merely participating.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 12, 2018)

Leftist hopes and dreams dashed to the rocks of reality.
Their lies exposed just in time for the 2018 elections.

House Intel finds 'no evidence of collusion' between Trump campaign and Russia


----------



## norwegen (Mar 12, 2018)

Now they look in a dictionary for another 64-dollar word they can lob back and forth among themselves.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 12, 2018)

Shhhhhhhhh. Don't tell the crazy right wingers the difference. They think that house investigation and the Mueller investigation are the same thing.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 12, 2018)

Now we can get back to many more years of  Clinton investigations that are nothing burgers also...


----------



## RealDave (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.
> 
> ...



Republicans say Trump did not collude.

Wow.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 12, 2018)

The Congressional investigation should end!  Nunes made the whole investigation a partisan joke!

No one testified under oath, all the Trumpsters refused to testify and claimed some illegal phony excuse of executive privilege which THEY can not claim....

Nunes goes on his clandestine midnight ride to the whitehouse fiasco, then the Nunes "release the memo" propaganda campaign.....

Good Riddance!

It was nothing but Republicans kissing the Donald's rear end!

Republicans on the committee should be ashamed of themselves in the way they handled this investigation or lack there of, in the House....  Shame on them!


----------



## Missourian (Mar 12, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Now they look in a dictionary for another 64-dollar word they can lob back and forth among themselves.


"Obstruction"...but how can anyone obstruct an investigation into something that didn't happen?


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 12, 2018)

BULLDOG said:


> Shhhhhhhhh. Don't tell the crazy right wingers the difference. They think that house investigation and the Mueller investigation are the same thing


Only the outcome snowflake only the outcome....


----------



## BluesLegend (Mar 12, 2018)

Since the official congressional investigation has concluded no collusion occurred, worse case Meuller and the congressional investigation would reach opposite conclusions and the water would be muddy. Poor liberals they just can't catch a break.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 12, 2018)

Already posted in another thread, but 
In a related story;
  In the Hen House investigation, A committee chaired by foxes has determined there never was a raid on the hen house, and if there was, no foxes were involved.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## francoHFW (Mar 12, 2018)

And tomorrow the Democrats on the committee will say the exact opposite... Can anyone wait until Mueller gives his findings? This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.
> 
> ...



How shocking that the GOP led committee found nothing.....that was pretty much their motto going into it wasn't it?


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> 
> And just today, the GOP-led House Intel committee came out and announced that they have found absolutely *no* evidence of "collusion" between the Donald trump campaign and Russia.
> 
> ...


Lol oh If the GOP says so it must be true! 

You people are a joke.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 12, 2018)

Trump just keeps winning. Thank goodness, America is coming back off life support under 8 years of tyranny under Ofagma

-Geaux


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> ...



No kidding, you've got evidence?


----------



## hazlnut (Mar 12, 2018)

Devin oh devin... enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Why would I have the evidence? I know it exists because Mueller - an INDEPENDENT investigator - is still building an actual case. You just like to believe anything the GOP tells you l.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Mar 12, 2018)

Are you Trump zealots serious?  You really give a shit what the Repub committee says?   What they fuck did you think they were going to "conclude"?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 12, 2018)

Can't find hat you're not even looking for.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 12, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> Trump just keeps winning. Thank goodness, America is coming back off life support under 8 years of tyranny under Ofagma
> 
> -Geaux



Trump just keeps whining
Fixed it for you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> GOP-led House Intel finds no evidence of collusion between Trump campaign, Russia





 Kyle Cheney *✔*  @kyledcheney 
BIGGEST TAKEAWAY: The House Intelligence Committee report DISSENTS from the FBI/CIA/NSA assessment that Russia wanted to help @realDonaldTrump win.

 6:15 PM - Mar 12, 2018


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 12, 2018)

norwegen said:


> Now they look in a dictionary for another 64-dollar word they can lob back and forth among themselves.



It is hilarious when they do that. They are so stupidly unimaginative that they cannot even use their own words, so they regurgitate exactly what was shit into their mouths by their masters.


----------



## Siete (Mar 12, 2018)

if collusion does turn up at some point of the investigation RW's are going to look pretty damn normal sitting there with their dick in their mouth.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

‘Living in their own reality bubbles’: Ex-DNI Clapper rips House GOP for claiming Putin didn’t try to help Trump in 2016


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

Adam Schiff *✔*  @RepAdamSchiff 

BREAKING: GOP just shut down House Intel investigation, leaving questions unanswered, leads unexplored, countless witnesses uncalled, subpoenas unissued.

If Russians have leverage over the President, GOP has decided that it would rather not know. The minority's work continues:

 7:08 PM - Mar 12, 2018


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Trump wins again....So much winning!


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Good for you, stick with it, stand up in what you believe....even if you don't have any facts.  5 - 10 years from now you can kick yourself in the butt and write it off as just being another dumbass liberal.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> ...


Since you have the evidence perhaps you should call Schiff for brains


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 12, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ‘Living in their own reality bubbles’: Ex-DNI Clapper rips House GOP for claiming Putin didn’t try to help Trump in 2016




Yeah, roll out the Clapper.
James Clapper's testimony one year later


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

> *Bipartisan House Intel Committee: No Collusion*



Thread title is a NaziCon *LIE.* *Not "bipartisan" conclusion on collusion.  *


----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Oh I get it. There was collusion cuz you say so, and the nra told you to vote for trump


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

I look forward to the House going Democrat on November 6.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

‘I wouldn’t wipe my ass with it’: Ex-CIA analyst rips House GOP intel committee’s ‘no collusion’ report


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

Ted Lieu *✔*  @tedlieu 
My prediction: Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee will look even more stupid when more and more people get indicted.

Special Counsel Mueller didn't get Flynn and Papadopoulos and Nader to flip for no reason. https://twitter.com/TwitterMoments/status/973328887349313537 …

 7:16 PM - Mar 12, 2018


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm waiting for Nunes to say "there were good people on both sides".


----------



## deanrd (Mar 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.
> 
> Mueller needs to do what is right.  He knows what's going on and he must accept that Trump was not in bed with Putin, it's clear that he was a businessman with a message and it resonated with so many unhappy with the status quo and Establishment candidates.
> 
> ...


Hey, didn't the British just accuse Russia of poisoning dozens if not hundreds of British citizens because Putin had a vendetta?
You know what Trump said?
Well, this is a pretty big deal.  One country attacking another's citizens.  And Great Britain our closest ally?
So what did Trump say?
Just as a matter of diplomacy?
What?




Exactly.


----------



## deanrd (Mar 12, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> I'm waiting for Nunes to say "there were good people on both sides".


Somebody  is paying Nunes.  Somehow, someway.  You don't ruin your career for free.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ted Lieu *✔*  @tedlieu
> My prediction: Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee will look even more stupid when more and more people get indicted.
> 
> Special Counsel Mueller didn't get Flynn and Papadopoulos and Nader to flip for no reason. https://twitter.com/TwitterMoments/status/973328887349313537 …
> ...


*“They are liars. They know they are liars. And they know that we know they are liars. However, they still lie, and very loudly so.”*


----------



## deanrd (Mar 12, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ted Lieu *✔*  @tedlieu
> My prediction: Republicans on the House Intelligence Committee will look even more stupid when more and more people get indicted.
> 
> Special Counsel Mueller didn't get Flynn and Papadopoulos and Nader to flip for no reason. https://twitter.com/TwitterMoments/status/973328887349313537 …
> ...


I'm thinking some Republicans might be in trouble.  I don't know if they are shielded while in office.  But what if they did something before they took office?  Or what if they aren't shielded?

Nunes just threw away his career.  No one will ever trust him again.  He's given every appearance of protecting Russian Connections who mean harm to this country.  Who does that for free?  Either a huge payday, payoff or blackmail.

So many questions.


----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.
> 
> Mueller needs to do what is right.  He knows what's going on and he must accept that Trump was not in bed with Putin, it's clear that he was a businessman with a message and it resonated with so many unhappy with the status quo and Establishment candidates.
> 
> ...



*The chairman announced that there is no evidence of collusion by the Trump Campaign.*

Defund Mueller immediately!


----------



## deanrd (Mar 12, 2018)

longknife said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.
> ...


I can't wait to hear what Ryan says.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 12, 2018)

What in the Lord's name does Russia/Putin have on President Trump, or what in the world makes Trump praise the murdering thug Putin???

I just do not get this ass kissing of trump/putin???

Can anyone explain it?  Seriously.....?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Lieu *✔*  @tedlieu
> ...





 
*Sarah Sanders refuses to blame or even mention Russia in UK poisoning — which she calls ‘indiscriminate’*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

longknife said:


> *The chairman announced that there is no evidence of collusion by the Trump Campaign.*
> 
> Defund Mueller immediately!


*“The special counsel is not an unguided missile. I don’t believe there is any justification at this point for terminating the special counsel.”*


*— Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, quoted by USA Today.*


----------



## Care4all (Mar 12, 2018)

longknife said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.
> ...


Whacko!!!  

What are you afraid of with the Special Counsel investigation Longknife, that Trump has committed some crimes???


----------



## koshergrl (Mar 12, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> nat4900 is now hanging his hopes on a porn actress. lol
> 
> I’m starting to feel a bit bad for our gullible members.


I don't feel bad for them. They're culls and the world would be better off without them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

*This is Devin Nunes*

*In March 2017, he said at a news conferences on Capitol Hill that secret documents he had viewed confirmed U.S. intelligence officials had collected information about Trump transition aides while spying on foreign officials, and had improperly disseminated details about the Americans.*

It was later revealed that Mr. Nunes got that information from the White House.

*“They are liars. They know they are liars. And they know that we know they are liars. However, they still lie, and very loudly so.”*


----------



## nat4900 (Mar 12, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> nat4900 is now hanging his hopes on a porn actress. lol
> 
> I’m starting to feel a bit bad for our gullible members.




You are failing to count the many, many NAILS on that trump coffin...lol


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 is now hanging his hopes on a porn actress. lol
> ...


“The special counsel is not an unguided missile. I don’t believe there is any justification at this point for terminating the special counsel.”

— Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, quoted by USA Today.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 12, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 is now hanging his hopes on a porn actress. lol
> ...


I’m failing to understand the BS you people insist on promoting.

Most people of your caliber know when their ass is kicked.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Why do you believe anything the GOP tells you?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

House Republicans are committing *TREASON* against Americans with a hostile foreign adversary - Russia!  *TREASON!!!!!  *Even the intelligence agencies disagree with them - CIA, FBI, NSA and Director of National Intelligence.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## tyroneweaver (Mar 12, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ‘I wouldn’t wipe my ass with it’: Ex-CIA analyst rips House GOP intel committee’s ‘no collusion’ report


Hey slithead,
There’s a difference between collusion and interfering


----------



## regent (Mar 12, 2018)

Does this mean or indicate that that the conservatives have given up on this conservative party, the current Republican Party, and will now form another? Conservatives have done this before.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Leftist hopes and dreams dashed to the rocks of reality.
> Their lies exposed just in time for the 2018 elections.
> 
> House Intel finds 'no evidence of collusion' between Trump campaign and Russia



Oh. 

Honey.

No.

You didn't think that was an actual investigation, did you? 

Devin Nunes has made it very clear all along that this "investigation" was a farce.

No, my hopes and dreams are with Mueller, Flynn, Gates, Papadopolous, Manafort, etc. 

Gimme another holler when actual news occurs.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 12, 2018)

Ahmed Baba  @AhmedBaba_ 
Rep. Tom Rooney just went on @CNN and contradicted the @GOP House Intelligence Committee.

*Rooney said Russia did try & help Trump get elected.*

Asked why his committee was ending the probe,* Rooney said his committee has “gone completely off the rails” & “lost all credibility.”*

 7:26 PM - Mar 12, 2018


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I'm waiting for Nunes to say "there were good people on both sides".
> ...




Or blackmail.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 12, 2018)

Let's face it, the MSM were preparing for this for a year.  They've moved to attacking the NRA to try and drive young voters to the booth and now the latest "scandal", apparently, two consenting adults in a one night stand 12 years ago.

It's a full court press to destroy America, and you had all better haul ass, tell your friends and family to haul ass too and vote for Trump candidates in 2018 and 2020.  Unless Trump can replace two judges (which is a real possibility), there's still a chance these International SOB's convert America into a communist shytehole.  They say only one replace on the Supreme Court will tilt it in favor of Conservative/Constitutional judges, I would suggest that two would be much nicer, as we see how dirty some play.

Get the illegal immigration under control and build the wall.  Then they can chase Russia all they want every election, as long as they don't put any socialists in office.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...





Billy000 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Adam Schiff *✔*  @RepAdamSchiff
> 
> BREAKING: GOP just shut down House Intel investigation, leaving questions unanswered, leads unexplored, countless witnesses uncalled, subpoenas unissued.
> 
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Are you Trump zealots serious?  You really give a shit what the Repub committee says?   What they fuck did you think they were going to "conclude"?


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Let's face it, the MSM were preparing for this for a year.  They've moved to attacking the NRA to try and drive young voters to the booth and now the latest "scandal", apparently, two consenting adults in a one night stand 12 years ago.
> 
> It's a full court press to destroy America, and you had all better haul ass, tell your friends and family to haul ass too and vote for Trump candidates in 2018 and 2020.  Unless Trump can replace two judges (which is a real possibility), there's still a chance these International SOB's convert America into a communist shytehole.  They say only one replace on the Supreme Court will tilt it in favor of Conservative/Constitutional judges, I would suggest that two would be much nicer, as we see how dirty some play.
> 
> Get the illegal immigration under control and build the wall.  Then they can chase Russia all they want every election, as long as they don't put any socialists in office.



Silly little boy. Nobody cares if the pig bumped nastys with a porn star while his wife was recovering from child birth. His bribe to keep the porn star quiet days before the election is his problem.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> > *Bipartisan House Intel Committee: No Collusion*
> 
> 
> 
> Thread title is a NaziCon *LIE.* *Not "bipartisan" conclusion on collusion.  *


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > devin the dummy found nothing?
> ...


well, you've always been a bit of a dim bulb, even for a randian, so I can't say it's any more of a surprise than devin the dummy laving the cheeto's anus with his tongue.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

Sounds like House Republicans have committed political suicide.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

del said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You knew nothing all along. How much of a "dim bulb" would someone be to desperately hold on to the idiotic idea that "Russians hacked muh election"?

For over a year even.


----------



## del (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



only dimwits think that nothing happened, dimwits.

when you have to postulate that every intelligence agency plus the FBI are all lying because they're clintonistas, you, my friend, are dumber than dirt.

#deepstatebelieversaredummies


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

del said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Only paranoid left-wing conspiracy-theorist nutcases think that anything did happen.

Feel free to add your name to the list.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

*OMG. That poor old dear. He actually thinks this was a real investigation, bless his heart.*


----------



## shockedcanadian (Mar 12, 2018)

del said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




This has been an entire case tried through the media, based on "anonymous sources", innuendo, false stories in the media, leaks and exagerrations of what the leaks mean.  Meanwhile, for 14 months they've been pounding this behind the scenes, trying to make a case.  Clearly there isn't anything there and they are stating it for everyone regardless of the media desperation.

To all the alt-left, media sob's who want to ruin the president and America so global socialists can turn the rest of the world into China, you're headed straight to hell.

No collusion.  No matter how much they just want their deep pocket sponsors to win the narrative battle, no collusion.  

While I am at it, that Useful Idiot from California, Tom Steyer can go fly a kite too.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

If not for aggressive journalists - we wouldn't know jack shit about the Trump/Russia investigations.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Sure, that makes sense. Can you please elaborate on the guilty pleas from Flynn, Gates and Papadopolous? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Entrapment, trumped-up charges, and totally unrelated to the scope of the "investigation".


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Yup.. no collusion and the liberal Democrat (real collusion) parasite news along with their dedicated gullible Trump haters end up with 14 -18 months of crap in their mouths... Sweet... 

Russia probe: House intel Republicans end investigation, find 'no evidence' of collusion


----------



## AZGAL (Mar 12, 2018)

“Next week, it will be *one year* since *our* *investigation* began with its first open hearing, and the country learned that the Trump campaign had been the subject of a counterintelligence investigation *since July* of *the election year*. Since that time, we have learned a great deal about countless secret meetings, conversations and communications between Trump campaign officials and the Russians, all of which the Trump Administration initially denied, would later misrepresent, and finally be forced to acknowledge. Thirteen Russians... and *sowing discord* in the United States."- SCHIFF... 

  13,13,13,13,13...
*Condoleezza Rice Tells Adam Schiff: You Know It's Time For This ...*
Townhall-Mar 2, 2018
During Thursday morning's episode of ABC's The View, former Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice told Democrat _*Adam Schiff*_ it's time for the Russia investigation to come to an end.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 12, 2018)

What a shock, the Republicans in Congress aren't investigating Russian collusion anymore.

I wouldn't be too happy, though. Mueller and the FBI are still going strong.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Sure, that makes sense. Can you please elaborate on the guilty pleas from Flynn, Gates and Papadopolous? Thanks in advance.



Government persecution-prosecution based on political bias.   Comey is dirty (he decided to let Hillary off before all the evidence was in), Clapper is dirty (he lied to Congress), the DNC is dirty (they paid Steele for a fake dossier and lied to the FISA court).  And, of course, the 'queen bee' Hillary is a criminal going back to White Water, her bashing of the women who accused her hubby of rape, Benghazi and her failed stint at the State Dept).  Mueller filled his investigation with Trump haters.  You gotta be a brainwashed, liberal, leftist idiot to think there is not a government contingent working to impeach Trump.   They HATE Trump...you know....Just like you do.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> What a shock, the Republicans in Congress aren't investigating Russian collusion anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't be too happy, though. Mueller and the FBI are still going strong.



He sure is. He's indicting Russians and Macedonians left and right, even though none of them will ever come to trial.

Talk about severe mission creep.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> What a shock, the Republicans in Congress aren't investigating Russian collusion anymore.
> 
> I wouldn't be too happy, though. Mueller and the FBI are still going strong.



Mueller found nothing too........ that's why he is now changing the whole investigation to the supposed 'Saudi-Trump' 'collusion.'


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 12, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > What a shock, the Republicans in Congress aren't investigating Russian collusion anymore.
> ...





Stop believing all the bullshit you read on the internet. Mueller's probe is ongoing, and hasn't shifted focus.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Mar 12, 2018)

JGalt said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > What a shock, the Republicans in Congress aren't investigating Russian collusion anymore.
> ...



Indicting Russians for interfering in US elections is "mission creep"?


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Yup.. no collusion and the liberal Democrat (real collusion) parasite news along with their dedicated gullible Trump haters end up with 14 -18 months of crap in their mouths... Sweet...
> 
> Russia probe: House intel Republicans end investigation, find 'no evidence' of collusion



Beats the 2-3 decades you lot have done over Billary.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, that makes sense. Can you please elaborate on the guilty pleas from Flynn, Gates and Papadopolous? Thanks in advance.
> ...



I'm sorry - do what now? He threw her under the bus the week before the election. For that bullshit allegation alone, I have no reason to ascribe value to your baseless opinions.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It is if he's going after Russian troll farms based in other countries. Mueller is desperately grasping for things to convict people on at this point.

I wouldn't be surprised if we wake up some morning and find that all of the Russian trolls on this board who have been badmouthing Trump for the last year, have all been indicted too.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

theDoctorisIn said:


> [QUOTE="Leo123, post: 19493185, member: 65921"
> 
> Stop believing all the bullshit you read on the internet. Mueller's probe is ongoing, and hasn't shifted focus.



So I am supposed to believe YOU?   Oh yeah, reality is 'bullshit' to TDSers.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Mueller has never desperately grasped for anything in his life. 

TIME Person of the Year Runner Up: Robert Mueller


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Hey LET HER OFF!!!  He decided to do it BEFORE his stupid announcement.  Are you an idiot?  You actually believe Comey had anything to do with Hillary's loss?


----------



## Trumpnation (Mar 12, 2018)

Today we finally got the news that President Trump has been saying all a long. He is completely innocent.

Trump touts House Intel findings of 'no evidence of collusion' between campaign, Russia


Devin Nunes announce today "We found no evidence that President Trump has been involved conclusion"


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Mueller has never desperately grasped for anything in his life.
> 
> TIME Person of the Year Runner Up: Robert Mueller



Time is full of leftist, marxist shit but you go ahead and swallow.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



There was nothing to convict her on. 

Sorry that upsets you.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Mueller has never desperately grasped for anything in his life.
> ...



Okay, bring on your 'proof' that he is anything other than that which he is known to be: A man of  honor and stellar repute.


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

How I know it's partisan bullshit on all y'all's part: You didn't have one word to say against Robert Mueller until he got this assignment.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 12, 2018)

Whoa! That's great news. MAGA!!


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

From the article you refused to read:



> Mueller served in Vietnam from 1968 to 1969, was wounded in combat and earned a Bronze Star with a V for valor, a Purple Heart and two Navy Commendation Medals. He got his law degree from the University of Virginia, and after a few years at a white-shoe firm, joined the U.S. Attorney’s office in San Francisco. George W. Bush brought him back to Washington to be No. 2 at Justice, and he was sworn in as director of the FBI seven days before Sept. 11, 2001.
> 
> In that job for 12 years, Mueller reshaped the bureau to tackle the growing threat of transnational terrorists, a herculean undertaking for an agency that viewed intelligence and national security as secondary missions to beat-level criminal busts. He crossed swords with the younger Bush’s White House team, twice threatening to resign over matters of principle: once when Justice found a Bush eavesdropping program to be illegal, and again when Bush ordered him to give back to Congress evidence gathered on Democratic Representative William Jefferson, who was later convicted of bribery, racketeering and money laundering.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup.. no collusion and the liberal Democrat (real collusion) parasite news along with their dedicated gullible Trump haters end up with 14 -18 months of crap in their mouths... Sweet...
> ...



..  .. enjoy your meal.. you've earned it..


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Did you enjoy yours? All the many many "Oh this time for SURE she's going to be charged!!!" 

Never happened. I'm not having a meal. I'm just sitting here smirking.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Smirking in denial and trying to change the topic, rather predictable don't you Think..

No worries though, liberals aren't big on taking responsibility for failure, they always distract from it.


----------



## MarathonMike (Mar 12, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> I'll respond on behalf of the liberals...


You forgot one


----------



## busybee01 (Mar 12, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> And dat's dat.  No surprise obviously, the witch hunt is one racket.  Anyone who willingly misrepresented this on behalf of the global socialists are no friends of America.
> 
> Mueller needs to do what is right.  He knows what's going on and he must accept that Trump was not in bed with Putin, it's clear that he was a businessman with a message and it resonated with so many unhappy with the status quo and Establishment candidates.
> 
> ...


Dat is not dat. The House Intelligence Committee and Devin Nunes are the ones who has been conducting a witch hunt. They have been dishonest from the beginning and shown they never intended to do a fair and honest investigation unlike the Senate Intelligence Committee. Their report is not worth the trees it takes to make the paper. It was a cover-up.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Even though Rosenstein gave the Mueller "investigation" a very broad brush, he still hasn't come up with any concrete evident of the left's wacko "Russian collusion" conspiracy theory.
> ...


ive seen many here say that about the poster named Billy000.....


----------



## Witchit (Mar 12, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Projection is what cons do best.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Billy000 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Because their lies aren't nearly as outlandish as democrat lies.


----------



## Thinker101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lakhota said:


> > *Bipartisan House Intel Committee: No Collusion*
> 
> 
> 
> Thread title is a NaziCon *LIE.* *Not "bipartisan" conclusion on collusion.  *


Just for the heck of it what the hell is a NaziCon?


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > > *Bipartisan House Intel Committee: No Collusion*
> ...



Republicans who act like Nazis.

If Republicans Don't Want to be Compared to Nazis, They Should Stop Acting Like Nazis


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Okay, bring on your 'proof' that he is anything other than that which he is known to be: A man of  honor and stellar repute.



"during his 11 years as director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation, Mueller’s agency routinely violated federal law and the Bill of Rights."

"Mueller took over the FBI one week before the 9/11 attacks and he was worse than clueless after 9/11. "

"Rather than arresting FBI agents who broke the law, Mueller created a new FBI Office of Integrity and Compliance."

Seems your 'golden boy' is a bit tarnished...

Robert Mueller's forgotten surveillance crime spree


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> From the article you refused to read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well good for Muller...I respect his military service.  I still think Trump should fire him.  He's turned into a political hack.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Did you enjoy yours? All the many many "Oh this time for SURE she's going to be charged!!!"
> 
> Never happened. I'm not having a meal. I'm just sitting here smirking.



You may be smirking but you are also supporting criminal behavior.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 12, 2018)

busybee01 said:


> Dat is not dat. The House Intelligence Committee and Devin Nunes are the ones who has been conducting a witch hunt. They have been dishonest from the beginning and shown they never intended to do a fair and honest investigation unlike the Senate Intelligence Committee. Their report is not worth the trees it takes to make the paper. It was a cover-up.



Then why didn't they shut Shiff's pie hole?  He is a ranking member of the HIC.  Do you see how low information causes low intelligence?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 12, 2018)

'The House' and 'intelligence' shall never be used in the same sentence ever again..  shame on them!  




_The Republican decision to end the House Russia investigation comes *as special counsel Robert Mueller's probe appears to be accelerating*._


_"While the majority members of our committee have indicated for some time that they have been under great pressure to end the investigation, it is nonetheless another tragic milestone for this Congress, and represents yet another capitulation to the executive branch," Schiff said in a statement. "By ending its oversight role in the only authorized investigation in the House, the Majority has placed the interests of protecting the President over protecting the country, and history will judge its actions harshly."_

_*The Senate Intelligence Committee is forging ahead* with its investigation into Russian election meddling._


House Republicans break with intelligence community


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

_This outcome was completely predictable from the outset, when the committee’s chairman, Devin Nunes, snuck off to the White House late at night to produce an explosive but eventually debunked charge that Trump had been the victim of nefarious “unmasking” by Obama officials in 2016. Nunes continued to churn out explosive but false counter-charges depicting the Russia investigation as a Deep State conspiracy against the completely innocent Trump campaign._


_The House GOP investigation failed to interview Manafort, or his partner Rick Gates, or Michael Flynn, or George Papadopoulos, all of whom have been indicted by Robert Mueller, and the latter three of whom are cooperating with his investigation. Rep. Mike Conaway, the Republican heading the investigation in the wake of Nunes’s quasi-recusal, admitted last week, “I don’t have any clue who George Nader is.” Nader has been the subject of two front-page New York Times stories linking him to a secret post-election meeting between Trump and Russian officials._


_But the House Republican investigation is not going to exert itself to extreme measures like learning the names of major figures involved in the case. Even publicly-available evidence, like the 2016 Trump Tower meeting in which leading campaign officials eagerly met with a Russian promising dirt on Hillary Clinton, or the public boasting by Papadopoulos that the campaign had obtained Russian dirt on its opponent, have failed to move his allies in the lower chamber. Trump was just a big-hearted business tycoon who wanted to help some Russian orphans and maybe give down-on-his-luck lobbyist Paul Manafort a job (unpaid.) For all that, they seem to believe, he has been smeared by the notoriously left-wing American intelligence apparatus as a dupe for a foreign country that didn’t even necessarily want him to win the election!_

_House Republicans Conclude Pretend Russia Investigation, Declare Trump Innocent_

_




_


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

*Papadopoulos says that Trump personally encouraged him to arrange meeting with Putin, new book reports*

Papadopoulos says that Trump personally encouraged him to arrange meeting with Putin


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

_in early January 2017 when Vice President Joe Biden was briefed about intelligence reports on contacts between various players in the Trump orbit and the Kremlin, he had a visceral reaction. “If this is true, it’s treason,” Biden exclaimed._


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 13, 2018)

Valerie said:


> _This outcome was completely predictable from the outset, when the committee’s chairman, Devin Nunes, snuck off to the White House late at night to produce an explosive but eventually debunked charge that Trump had been the victim of nefarious “unmasking” by Obama officials in 2016. Nunes continued to churn out explosive but false counter-charges depicting the Russia investigation as a Deep State conspiracy against the completely innocent Trump campaign._



Do you get paid for posting this leftist, DNC, Marxist propaganda?  If not, you are being used.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 13, 2018)

Valerie said:


> *Papadopoulos says that Trump personally encouraged him to arrange meeting with Putin, new book reports*
> 
> Papadopoulos says that Trump personally encouraged him to arrange meeting with Putin



Did you miss this in your own link?  

"according to a new book being published Tuesday."  Gee now who do you suppose is the author.....Oh yeah...Micael Isikoff and David Korn.....Radical leftist commentators...You poor moron.


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 13, 2018)

*TRUMP GLOATS IN HOUSE COVER-UP*

This is what TREASON looks like.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

Did a shadowy Russian banker close to Vladimir Putin illegally give money to the National Rifle Association to support the presidential campaign of Donald Trump? That's the subject of an active FBI investigation, according to an explosive report by McClatchy.

The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know



*Unprecedented Trump Support
*
The National Rifle Association spent tens of millions of dollars backing Trump's presidential bid in 2016. The NRA endorsed Trump in May 2016. And the NRA disclosed it spent at least $30 million on Trump's behalf and attacking Hillary Clinton. That level of support is unprecedented – more than twice what the NRA disclosed it spent on Mitt Romney's 2012 presidential run.

The true sum the NRA spent to install Trump in the White House may be far higher. Campaign finance disclosures do not cover spending on unregulated Internet advertising or voter mobilization; citing two sources close to the gun group, McClatchy suggests the NRA may have spent upwards of $70 million on Trump's presidential bid.

President Trump is clearly indebted: "You came through for me, and I am going to come through for you," Trump promised the NRA at its 2017 convention. "I will never, ever let you down."

*Dark Money*
In the age of _Citizens United _and unlimited campaign donations, the NRA has emerged as an important "dark money" hub in Republican politics. Under its tax code designation, the NRA is a "social welfare" organization, largely exempt from disclosing its donors. To skirt disclosure, other big-dollar political players – including a SuperPAC linked to Karl Rove and a "chamber of commerce" controlled by the Koch Brothers – have routinely steered money into the NRA, confident that the gun group's spending will advance the GOP cause.

It is illegal, however, for foreign money to be used to influence U.S. elections. According to McClatchy, the heart of the FBI investigation is whether the NRA became a conduit for Russian cash, linked to the Kremlin, that bolstered Trump.

*The Banker and "Godfather"
*
The key figure in the NRA/Russia investigation, McClatchy reports, is Alexander Torshin. Torshin is a longtime Putin ally who previously served as a top Russian senator. He is now a deputy governor of Russia's central bank, where his purview includes cracking down on the outflow of dirty money.

That's ironic, because Torshin has been linked to money laundering. Bloomberg reported

As a result of this investigation, Spain convicted a Torshin underling – who reportedly called Torshin "boss" and "godfather" in recordings – and sentenced this man to nearly four years in prison for illegal transactions totaling more than $1.8 million. Torshin himself was not charged; a Spanish official told Bloomberg that Russia won't cooperate in cases against top politicians. Toshin has denied any wrongdoing.

*NRA Connections
*
Torshin helped establish a Russian gun group called Right to Bear Arms, whose president calls Torshin "a great gun lover." Torshin is also a life member of the NRA – and forged ties to its leadership after attending the NRA's national convention in 2013. McClatchy reports that, in 2015, Toshin hosted "a high-level NRA delegation" during a week-long Moscow trip "that included meetings with influential Russian government and business figures." An attendee describes a debauched week: "They were killing us with vodka and the best Russian food," he told McClatchy. "The trip exceeded my expectations by logarithmic levels."


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

The book chronicles the efforts of Alexander Torshin, a deputy governor of Russia’s central bank and a close Putin ally, and his assistant, Maria Butina, to curry favor with the Trump campaign — including their own attempt to set up a Trump-Putin meeting in Moscow.

Those efforts began as early as July 2015, when Butina showed up at FreedomFest, a conservative gathering, in Las Vegas, where Trump was speaking. During a Q&A session, Trump called on Butina, who asked him about his stance on Russia and the sanctions imposed by the Obama administration on the country — eliciting the first response from the new GOP candidate on an issue that was a top priority of Putin’s government.

“I know Putin,” Trump replied during the course of a five-minute answer. “I believe I would get along very nicely with Putin, OK? I don’t think you’d need the sanctions.”

Later in the campaign, the book reports that two top Trump officials — Steve Bannon and Reince Preibus — discussed a video of the Las Vegas event and wondered how Butina gained such quick access to Trump’s ear.

“How was it that this Russian woman happened to be in Las Vegas for that event? And how was it that Trump happened to call on her?” Isikoff and Corn write. “And Trump’s response? It was odd, Bannon thought, that Trump had a fully developed answer. Priebus agreed there was something strange about Butina. Whenever there were events held by conservative groups, she was always around.”

In the spring of 2016, Torshin and Butina — who had close ties to the National Rifle Association — made a direct play to gain influence with the Trump campaign, floating their own proposal for a Trump-Putin summit during an international conference in Moscow on the plight of persecuted Christians, organized by Franklin Graham.

In an email to Trump campaign officials, Rick Clay, a conservative activist, described Torshin as a “very close friend of President Putin” and encouraged the Trump team to strongly consider the offer.

“Please excuse the play on words, but this is HUGE!” Clay wrote, according to a copy of the email...

Papadopoulos says that Trump personally encouraged him to arrange meeting with Putin, new book reports


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 13, 2018)

Huh, and they kept the HRC investigation that found nothing going for 4 full straight year right up until the 2016 election. 

Why do you suppose that is. 

Soulless people are all that are left in the Republican Politburo. They have no country, only party .Like the old Soviet Union communists.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

The three senior guys in the campaign thought it was a good idea to meet with a foreign government inside Trump Tower in the conference room on the 25th floor—with no lawyers. *They didn’t have any lawyers,” Bannon is quoted as saying in Fire and Fury. “Even if you thought that this was not treasonous, or unpatriotic, or bad shit, and I happen to think it’s all of that, you should have called the F.B.I. immediately.” Bannon reportedly speculated that the chance the eldest Trump son did not involve his father in the meeting “is zero.”*

When Bannon’s comments became public, Trump excoriated his former strategist, whom he accused of having “lost his mind.” But while Bannon has since apologized for the remarks and sought to walk back a number of the quotes, *he’s stopped short of denying that he viewed the Trump Tower meeting as treasonous. Instead, he’s merely shifted the blame away from Trump Jr. and onto Manafort. *“My comments were aimed at Paul Manafort, a seasoned campaign professional with experience and knowledge of how the Russians operate. He should have known they are duplicitous, cunning, and not our friends.


Though the Trump Tower meeting took place before Bannon joined the Trump campaign, *Adam Schiff, the ranking Democrat on the House panel*, told CNN last week that *he plans to question Bannon about “why this meeting at Trump Tower represented his treason* and certainly unpatriotic at a minimum.”



*Jared Kushner’s “greasy shit”*

Wolff also quotes the former White House strategist as saying, *“This is all about money laundering. [Robert] Mueller chose [senior prosecutor Andrew] Weissmann first and he is a money-laundering guy. Their path to fucking Trump goes right through Paul Manafort, Don Jr., and Jared Kushner . . . It’s as plain as a hair on your face.”*

Bannon then zeroed in on Kushner specifically, adding that* “t goes through Deutsche Bank and all the Kushner shit. The Kushner shit is greasy. They’re going to go right through that. They’re going to roll those two guys up and say play me or trade me.”*_

He and Trump’s son-in-law have never seen eye to eye; their White House feuds were a poorly kept secret, and following his ouster, Bannon has given numerous interviews knocking Kushner, including one to my colleague *Gabriel Sherman* in which he questioned Kushner’s maturity level. If Bannon has dirt on Kushner, he will likely get his chance to reveal it; Schiff also declared his intent to question Bannon on “the basis of his concern over money laundering.”

*Mike Flynn and WikiLeaks*

Trump Tower meeting aside, there are *a series of other critical moments during the Trump campaign, transition, and administration* for which Bannon was present, ones that are likely of interest to congressional investigators. According to The New York Times, Bannon was forwarded an e-mail from *K. T. McFarland,* who served as an adviser to the Trump transition, that detailed Mike Flynn’s plan to discuss the retaliatory election-related sanctions the Obama administration leveled against Moscow at the end of December 2016. 

*In addition, The Atlantic reported that Bannon was among the senior officials Trump Jr. e-mailed in September 2016, informing them that WikiLeaks had made contact with him over Twitter.*



*Cambridge Analytica*

Bannon’s relationship with *Robert* and *Rebekah Mercer,* who partly own the data analytics company used by the Trump campaign, Cambridge Analytica, is also likely to be of interest to the panel. In December, The Wall Street Journal reported that Cambridge Analytica had turned over e-mails from any employees who worked on the campaign to Mueller. And that same month, the company’s C.E.O., *Alexander Nix,* who reportedly contacted WikiLeaks founder *Julian Assange,* testified before the House Intelligence Committee via teleconference. 


*Erik Prince’s “backchannel”*

The former Breitbart News chief also has close ties with *Erik Prince,* *Blackwater founder* and brother of Education Secretary *Betsy DeVos.* In April, The Washington Post reported that Prince served as an unofficial envoy to the Trump campaign in a secret meeting brokered by the United Arab Emirates in early January 2017, in order to establish a backchannel between Russian President *Vladimir Putin* and Trump. The meeting took place shortly after Kushner and Bannon met with the crown prince of Abu Dhabi, Sheikh *Mohamed bin Zayed al-Nahyan,* who arranged the meeting along with his brother. 

Will Steve Bannon’s Testimony Bring Down Jared?_


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

How much is Trump worth? Mueller's Deutsche Bank subpoena could solve the mystery


*“This is all about money laundering. [Robert] Mueller chose [senior prosecutor Andrew] Weissmann first and he is a money-laundering guy. Their path to fucking Trump goes right through Paul Manafort, Don Jr., and Jared Kushner . . . It’s as plain as a hair on your face.”*

*Bannon then zeroed in on Kushner specifically, adding that “it goes through Deutsche Bank and all the Kushner shit. The Kushner shit is greasy. They’re going to go right through that. They’re going to roll those two guys up and say play me or trade me.”*


Is Donald Trump’s dark Russian secret hiding in Deutsche Bank’s vaults?


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

*The Trump-Russia-NRA Connection: Here’s What You Need to Know


Trump Connections
*
At the May 2016 NRA convention in Louisville, Kentucky, where Donald Trump accepted the group's endorsement, Torshin shared a table at dinner with the candidate's son Donald Jr. According to Bloomberg, Torshin claimed to also have met now-president Trump at the convention, and that: "He keeps photos of the event on his computer tablet."

The 2016 NRA convention came off just as Russians were actively seeking contact with the Trump campaign – just weeks earlier, a Russian conduit told Trump staffer George Papadopoulos that Russia had "dirt" on Hillary Clinton, including thousands of her emails. – and hoping to set up a meeting with Trump and Putin.

According to the _New York Times,_ Torshin tried to set up a dinner meeting in Louisville at the time of the NRA convention with then-candidate Trump – with the aim of connecting Trump with Putin. The request was conveyed through a Trump ally in the Christian conservative world, who reportedly sent the campaign an email with the subject line: "Russian backdoor overture and dinner invite."

Separately, an NRA member, Paul Erickson – who had been part of the 2015 NRA delegation to Moscow – wrote an email titled, "Kremlin Connection," to Trump campaign adviser Rick Dearborn, according to the _New York Times_. Erickson reportedly told the campaign that Russia was "quietly but actively seeking a dialogue with the U.S." and would be seeking "first contact" at the NRA convention.

Weeks later, in early June 2016, the trio of Donald Trump Jr., then-campaign manager Paul Manafort, and Trump son-in-law Jared Kushner took a meeting with a Putin-connected lawyer who had offered incriminating material on Hillary Clinton. Former Trump White House adviser Steve Bannon has dubbed that meeting "treasonous."

*A Potential Game Changer
*
The allegation that Russia funneled money into the NRA – to directly support Trump's presidential bid – is staggering. Until now, we've understood the Russian support of Trump to have been oblique, delivered by a cadre of Facebook and Twitter trolls, and by the release of hacked DNC and Clinton campaign emails through Wikileaks.

The notion that the Kremlin was supporting Trump's presidential bid financially – and through an organization that holds itself up as a paragon of American patriotism – is almost unreal.


If the allegation bears out, it raises unsettling questions:

How much money did Torshin deliver?

Did the NRA understand that this money was coming from Moscow?

Did the Trump campaign?

Did Russian funds only support Trump – or did the money infiltrate the NRA's broader mission of electing Republicans? (In total, the NRA spent nearly $52 million in the 2016 general election on dozens of House and Senate races.)

*Does Russian influence have anything to do with the fascistic turn in NRA messaging?*


    


https://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2017-08-01/im-a-gun-lover-and-the-nra-has-lost-its-mind



_the NRA's rhetoric shifted its focus from working with lawmakers across the country to defend Second Amendment rights, to recasting the group as the front-line warrior in a crusade against the entire progressive movement in a culture war that they claimed had engulfed the country._
*

*
The Kremlin's Troll Army


----------



## Lakhota (Mar 13, 2018)

Rep. Tom Rooney (R-Fla.) told CNN that “there is evidence” the Russians worked to help Trump.

*GOP Lawmaker Breaks Ranks On Russia Report: ‘We’ve Lost All Credibility’*

No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Liberal nazi-bots sucking up parasite news crap to the very last drop... how sweet..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Mar 13, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...



Nope .. but you've lost enough integrity for one day and I pity you .. movin on..


----------



## longknife (Mar 13, 2018)

Care4all said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Not at all. He was given as assignment and, because he is unable to find something favorable to his political views, he and his cabal is going rogue. If he can't prove what he was assigned to do - prove collusion between Russia and the Trump Campaign - he should close up shop. And save us taxpayers a whole lot of $$$$$.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 13, 2018)

longknife said:


> Not at all. He was given as assignment and, because he is unable to find something favorable to his political views, he and his cabal is going rogue. If he can't prove what he was assigned to do - prove collusion between Russia and the Trump Campaign - he should close up shop. And save us taxpayers a whole lot of $$$$$.


This was yesterday after the Nunes joke report came out*
“The special counsel is not an unguided missile. I don’t believe there is any justification at this point for terminating the special counsel.”*


*— Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein, quoted by USA Today.*


----------



## Witchit (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

_parallel investigations in *two Senate committees* into alleged collusion between Russia and the Trump camp *continue apace*, *as does* an inquiry led by *the special counsel* Robert Mueller. Two weeks ago Mueller secured a guilty plea from a third former Trump campaign aide on charges not directly related to collusion.

House committee led by Trump ally says campaign did not collude with Russia


Schiff sharply dissented with Trump’s characterization of his committee’s work as “in-depth”.

“*The House *majority was not willing to pursue the facts wherever they would lead, would prove afraid to compel witnesses like Steve Bannon, Hope Hicks, Jeff Sessions, Donald Trump Jr, Corey Lewandowski and so many others to answer questions relevant to our investigation,” Schiff’s statement said. “It proved unwilling to subpoena documents like phone records, text messages, bank records and other key records so that we might determine the truth about the most significant attack on our democratic institutions in history.”


_


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

Representative Mike Conaway of Texas, a Republican member of the House intelligence committee, told reporters on Monday that the committee would not interview any more witnesses in its investigation of alleged collusion and that no collusion had happened.

*“The bottom line: the Russians did commit active measures against our election in ’16, and we think they will do that in the future,” *Conaway said. “We disagree with the narrative that they were trying to help Trump.”

Last month, in indictments handed down by a grand jury comprised of citizens who had reviewed the evidence, Mueller described how 13 Russian citizens and three Russian organizations had allegedly sought to disrupt the 2016 election.

“By early to mid-2016,” *the indictment reads*, “defendants’ operations included supporting the presidential campaign of then-candidate Donald J Trump (‘Trump campaign’) and disparaging Hillary Clinton.”

*Conaway did not indicate what evidence the committee had collected that led it to contradict the Mueller indictment*, which was built on intercepted emails, witness interviews and other evidence pointing to Russia as a culprit .


On a day when the White House press secretary declined to support the British prime minister Theresa May’s conclusion that it is “highly likely” that Russia was responsible for the poisoning of the former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter, Yulia, Conaway argued vehemently against the notion that the Trump campaign had cooperated with Russia to disrupt the presidential election.

“We found no evidence of collusion,” Conaway said. “We found perhaps some bad judgment, inappropriate meetings. But only Tom Clancy or Vince Flynn or someone else like that could take these series of inadvertent contacts with each other, meetings, whatever, and weave that into some sort of a fiction and turn it into a page-turner, spy thriller.”

Schiff, the committee’s top Democrat, said on Sunday that *the House committee, which is not widely regarded as being at the spearhead of the investigation into Russia and Trump, had uncovered “circumstantial evidence of collusion”*.

Evan McMullin, the 2016 independent presidential candidate who some Republicans hoped would lead a backlash against Trump that never materialized, called the Republican conduct “a low point”.

“*House Republicans failing to perform an honest investigation into Russia’s interference for President Trump marks a low point for Congress and political leadership in America,”* McMullin wrote on Twitter.

*“These congressmen are willing to protect their party and Trump at the expense of our sovereignty.”
*

House committee led by Trump ally...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2018)

Valerie said:


> Representative Mike Conaway of Texas, a Republican member of the House intelligence committee, told reporters on Monday that the committee would not interview any more witnesses in its investigation of alleged collusion and that no collusion had happened.
> 
> *“The bottom line: the Russians did commit active measures against our election in ’16, and we think they will do that in the future,” *Conaway said. “We disagree with the narrative that they were trying to help Trump.”
> 
> ...


I was furious with every single one of them on that committee last night, Republican and Democrat, for wasting the taxpayers' money for an entire year in order to come out with an entirely partisan finding.  The Democrat on the committee who came out and spoke in opposition to ending the investigation recited the same reasons that the general public has for questioning Russian collusion--the Trump Tower meeting with Don Jr., even Trump joking about Russia please find Hillary's lost 30,000 emails.  It was ridiculous on BOTH their parts and we should demand our money back.
At least these bozos can get back to their actual WORK, of creating legislation.  Fat chance of that, either.
I'm thoroughly disgusted with the outcome of a committee that has to come up with two concluding reports.  I didn't expect much after the "memo" business, but this is beyond ridiculous.  They should all be humiliated and ashamed.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

col·lu·sion
kəˈlo͞oZHən/
_noun_
noun: *collusion*
secret or illegal cooperation or conspiracy, especially in order to cheat or deceive others.
_*


"We found perhaps some bad judgment, inappropriate meetings.* [But only Tom Clancy or Vince Flynn or someone else like that could take]* these series of inadvertent contacts with each other, meetings, whatever, *[and weave that into some sort of a fiction and turn it into a page-turner, spy thriller.]”_
*

*

*
*
only the _unintelligent_ Republican House committee could turn Team Trump's bad judgement, inappropriate meetings, a series of supposedly inadvertent contacts with each other, secret meetings, plus false statements to the FBI, plus uncooperative witnesses, plus grand jury indictments, plus money laundering indictments, plus ongoing senate investigations, plus federal intelligence consensus, and 'weave it' into a conclusion of "whatever" "fake news" "no collusion".


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

Secretary of State Rex Tillerson ousted in favor of CIA chief amid rumblings of more changes


Pompeo on Putin claim Kremlin was not involved in meddling: ‘That’s false’


----------



## Borillar (Mar 13, 2018)

del said:


> devin the dummy found nothing?
> 
> didn't see that coming....


Of course the repugs would find nothing. If Trump was a Dem, they'd leave no stone unturned at least a dozen times. Since Trump is a repug, they won't let the investigation go anywhere. Let the whitewashing begin.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 13, 2018)

*The Republican coverup for Trump just got much worse*
House Republicans may have the power to prevent important facts about President Trump and Russia from coming to public light. But here’s what they don’t have the power to do: prevent important facts about their own conduct on Trump’s behalf from coming to public light. 

<snip> 

In an interview with me this morning, Rep. Adam B. Schiff — the ranking Democrat on the Intel Committee — confirmed that Democrats will issue a minority report that will seek to rebut the GOP conclusions. 

But here’s the real point to understand about this minority report: It will detail all the investigative avenues that House Republicans declined to take — the interviews that they didn’t conduct, and the leads that they didn’t try to chase down and verify. And Schiff confirmed that the report will include new facts — ones that have not been made public yet — that Republicans didn’t permit to influence their conclusions. 

“There’s no way for them to reach the conclusions that they want to start with unless they ignore or mischaracterize what we’ve been able to learn,” Schiff said, adding that the minority report would also “set out the investigative steps that were never taken to answer further questions about the Russians and the Trump campaign’s conduct.” 
*
Opinion | The Republican coverup for Trump just got much worse*


----------



## Valerie (Mar 13, 2018)

at least trump is _now_ recognizing russia as _some sort of _threat

their spin seems to be, russian did what they did to undermine the USA and teflon don was just some sort of unwitting useful idiot in the wrong place at the right time, or the right place at the wrong time (lol) ?

today we reiterate threats to bomb syria, appoint ex CIA chief as SoS, and show willingness to condemn russia.. so it's all good with team trump now (right? lol) 



_*Donald Trump has said the US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind the poisoning of Sergei Skripal.* The US president, who said he would be talking to Theresa May today to discuss the case, said: “It sounds to me like it would be Russia based on all of the evidence they have.”_

Trump says US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind Skripal poisoning - Politics live


----------



## The Original Tree (Mar 13, 2018)

*There have been what, 6 investigations so everyone can get their mugs on TV and each on of them concluded the same thing.

No Collusion.

It’s rediculous how much money our Government wastes on dumb shit.*


----------

